
Introducing Google Earth Engine - ph0rque
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/12/introducing-google-earth-engine.html
======
scorpioxy
Very interesting.

Although I have problems understanding how "building a more sustainable
future" falls in line with Google's business direction. I noticed that this is
a .org thing but still seems like it requires a lot of resources. So I guess
my question is, what's in it for Google?

I have a growing data set of environmental data that combined with the
historical imagery and analysis will make for a very nice paper.

